# anyone seen the movie inception...



## lexishea28 (May 11, 2010)

it was amazing. but it tripped me out, i can relate alot of things in that movie to dp/dr. i wanna know what everyone else thinks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a thread about the movie: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22308-warning-do-not-watch-inception/


----------

